
The Myth of the Sustainable City - cscurmudgeon
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-myth-of-the-sustainable-city/
======
cscurmudgeon
"Urban areas are usually celebrated for their energy efficiency and low per
capita carbon dioxide emissions, but such accounting ignores how and where
they acquire their resources."

------
blendo
From 2016.

~~~
cscurmudgeon
Did the data change?

